# Black rabbit free to a good home



## Hayleypo (Apr 25, 2013)

Black rabbit free to a good home.

She lives in the back yard and we've recently got a dog who chases her and she's scared and its not fair on her.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

details would help. where are you for a start?
how old, is she neutered?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Can you give a few more details.
Age of bunny?
Sex of bunny?
Neuter and vaccination status?
And where are you? Can you travel?


inbox/pm if you wish x


----------



## CrunchieMac (Mar 11, 2012)

I hope she's in some kind of enclosure in the garden and is actually safe from the dog.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I think this is a wind up.

Whether a person wants a rabbit then gets bored, they wouldn't have it loose in a yard especially where the dog goes to toilet etc..

My two will follow Duke round their run, so I doubt the dog is a problem. If the dog was a major problem the rabbit would be dead, from shock even if it hasn't been attacked.

There are plenty of offers of help and the poster hasn't replied.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I think this is a wind up.
> 
> Whether a person wants a rabbit then gets bored, they wouldn't have it loose in a yard especially where the dog goes to toilet etc..
> 
> ...


this had occured, i did think it was a wind up but didnt want to not ask about details if god forbid it was true


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

stop judging, this could be a genuine cry for help for a rabbit and with your lot going on like that you could very well put the OP off ever posting back.

i have known of a few people that keep their rabbits loose in their backgarden, sadly the little girl who is obsessed with coming walks with me and my dog is one of these, the rabbits do sometimes go unseen for days, but always turn up again, and as the dog is a new addition....


to the OP, can we please have some more info.
where are you located?
how old is the bun? is she spayed and up to date with her vaccinations?

members on her are very good for helping with rehomes, so hopefully we can help


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't let the dog chase her then. Keep the dog on a lead & practise 'leave it'.

If you look for help in the dog section there is plenty of advice. You won't need to rehome your rabbit if you teach your dog some boundaries


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Get a run or a large hutch? We've kept small animals and dogs together ok.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hayleypo said:


> Black rabbit free to a good home.
> 
> She lives in the back yard and we've recently got a dog who chases her and she's scared and its not fair on her.


If a rabbit is constantly being chased by a dog, it will be absolutely terrified, so, unless the rabbit can be given its own secure place to live, a new home would be better.

If we can have some more info, then maybe we can make some suggestions.

The most important info is whereabouts you are. How old the rabbit is, what type/size, sex, whether it has been vaccinated, or spayed/neutered will also help.

Also, whether you are the owner (adult), and not a minor, and legally able to rehome it.

It would also be a good idea to get the dog some basic training.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Have you thought about contacting a rabbit rescue centre.

Depending on where you are and if you want to keep the rabbit and dog, then I will have a spare two tier hutch with run that attaches to the front for your rabbit.

Just pm me.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

sskmick said:


> Have you thought about contacting a rabbit rescue centre.
> 
> Depending on where you are and if you want to keep the rabbit and dog, then I will have a spare two tier hutch with run that attaches to the front for your rabbit.
> 
> Just pm me.


That's really kind. I hope the OP gets back on here. They probably "advertised" in several places, so maybe the bunny has been rehomed.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Summersky said:


> That's really kind. I hope the OP gets back on here. They probably "advertised" in several places, so maybe the bunny has been rehomed.


The problem is I didn't realise people would actually keep a rabbit in a back yard without a hutch it was Lil Miss who made me realise that some people actually do.

If this is a genuine thread, I hope the bun finds a loving home.


----------

